# Help Confused with HPT results



## ninat77 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hiya,

Please could you give me some advice, I did a test yesterday.... First Response Early detection and it came back negative. I was gutted. This morning I have used Clearblue digital and has come back Pregnant 1-2, trying not to get too excited, at the same time I did a tesco one which said negative.

I am due on af 12th/13th - the tesco one only tests from first day of missed period, so I am discounting it. But first reponse I thought were good Is it because I tested in the afternoon?

Any help on accuracy of tests would be great. Thank you Nina x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's more common to have false negatives than positives. You should test with early morning urine stream as hormones are more concentrated and in first stages you are more likely to detect the hcg hormone. Try testing again in morning, if you have a spare HPT. Are you planning to have hormone blood levels checked? This is more accurate than urine testing.


----------

